# Look for app development



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a friend who has several sports websites and is looking for someone to develop an app for him. Can someone point me in the right direction on how to find someone who can do this? Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moving topic.

Please post questions in the general Android forum. Application forum is for developers to post their work only.

If he's willing to pay a fair going rate, there are plenty of places and developers out there that will gladly do it. If he thinks someone will do it on equity or for the wage of a typical McDonalds worker, not really. Not trying to be rude, just being up front as I have dealt with hundreds of clients and potential clients over the past 7 to 8 years.

An example of a site to go to would be: https://tapfame.com/ (before you ask, $500 would be at least the bare minimum for a very basic app as that's typically 8-16 hours of time for a typical experienced developer living in a Western Country).


----------

